# DNP legit source?



## Kirbybanger (Apr 6, 2022)

Hey I’m having trouble finding a legit, reliable source, I’m planning on going with nutraburn, but the whole process seems kinda sketch. 

Does anyone have any experience with them? Or a better source they could suggest?

I’m planning on only running 125mg for 2 days then 250mg for 12 days, I don’t wanna be retarded with this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Kraken (Apr 7, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Hey I’m having trouble finding a legit, reliable source, I’m planning on going with nutraburn, but the whole process seems kinda sketch.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with them? Or a better source they could suggest?
> 
> ...



You make an account and the first thing you do is ask for a source? Yeah, that will work. I can see the piles of responses you got.


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> You make an account and the first thing you do is ask for a source? Yeah, that will work. I can see the piles of responses you got.


Hahaha yep noticed that after the fact, I guess it does look sketchballs. I made a intro post and shit so I don’t seem like a Chinese bot or something


----------



## Trainline (Apr 7, 2022)

As per my response to your private message, I won't share sources and would be surprised if anybody will. 

I will say however that there's a ton of info about it in the forum. If you do a LOT of research I'm sure you'll come across what you are looking for.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2022)

Ever thought about trying a calorie deficit and some cardio combined with resistance training instead? Hmmm....


----------



## Kraken (Apr 7, 2022)

Trainline said:


> I will say however that there's a ton of info about it in the forum. If you do a LOT of research I'm sure you'll come across what you are looking for.



Actually, it would not take much research at all.


----------



## TiredandHot (Apr 8, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> Hey I’m having trouble finding a legit, reliable source, I’m planning on going with nutraburn, but the whole process seems kinda sketch.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with them? Or a better source they could suggest?
> 
> ...


Where did you hear of nutraburn, and why do you think it's sketchy?


----------



## Kirbybanger (Apr 8, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Where did you hear of nutraburn, and why do you think it's sketchy?


The website and the whole process of no communication, I learned of nutraburn off of meso I’m pretty sure too. Found a different source anyway, so we’re good.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (Apr 8, 2022)

Woooooop wooooooop that’s the sound of da police.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 11, 2022)

Kirbybanger said:


> The website and the whole process of no communication, I learned of nutraburn off of meso I’m pretty sure too. Found a different source anyway, so we’re good.


You're under arrest you filthy bastard.


----------

